# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Phụ kiện - Đồ chơi MAC

## 2edu

Lựa chọn phụ kiện cho máy tính hệ Mac của Apple đòi hỏi khá cao về hình thức và màu sắc. Targus đã trân trọng sắc xám/trắng sang trọng ấy khi thiết kế nhóm phụ kiện gồm hai chú chuột không dây (AMW43AP, AMB08AP), hub USB ACH105AP, cáp chia sẻ dữ liệu ACC9602AP và bộ điều khiển trình chiếu AMP11AP.

*Targus AMW43AP
Chuột quang không dây
*
 Targus AMW43AP (trái) và 
Targus AMB08APTargus AMW43AP có thân hình khá lớn, dài và thiết kế điểm nhô trên “lưng” hợp lý nên cầm khá vừa vặn tay. AMW43AP sử dụng công nghệ quang truyền thống nhưng độ nhạy của cảm biến lên đến 1200dpi nên vẫn có thể dễ dàng di chuyển trên nhiều loại mặt phẳng. Nút cuộn thường thấy trên các chú chuột thông thường đã được thay bằng nút cảm ứng quang học với chức năng cuộn 4 chiều khá tiện và dễ sử dụng. Khi cắm vào máy MAC, Test Lab có thể sử dụng ngay những chức năng cơ bản của chuột mà không cần cài bất kỳ trình điều khiển nào. Riêng 2 nút nằm bên hông trái của chuột, bạn cần tải chương trình Targus Device control từ www.targus.com/hk/forMac/AMW43AP.dmg để có thể gán chức năng (truy cập nhanh ứng dụng, âm lượng,... ) cho hai nút này. Chuột sử dụng 2 pinAA, nút mở nguồn nằm dưới đáy và đầu thu tín hiệu đi kèm cực kỳ nhỏ gọn, chỉ nhô ra khoảng 3mm khi cắm vào máy tính nên không cần phải tháo ra khi mang máy tính đi. Giá 50USD, bảo hành 12 tháng.

*Targus AMB08AP
Chuột laser Bluetooth

*Targus AMB08AP có thiết kế bề ngoài tương tự AMW43AP nhưng viền xung quanh và phần đáy bằng màu xám. Cũng với hai nút trái, phải, nút cuộn cảm ứng quang học, hai nút gán chức năng bên hông trái như AMW43AP (www.targus.com/hk/forMac/ AMB08AP.dmg) nhưng Targus AMB08AP sử dụng công nghệ laser thay vì quang học (optical) nên có thể di chuyển trên nhiều loại mặt phẳng và tiết kiệm pin. Chuột giao tiếp với máy tính bằng sóng Bluetooth nên có thể dễ dàng “gắn” vào chiếc Macbook đời mới. Targus AMB08AP sử dụng 2 pinAA, nút mở nguồn nằm dưới đáy, giá 70USD, bảo hành 12 tháng.

*Targus AMP11AP
Điều khiển Trình chiếu tiện dụng hơn*
 Targus AMP11AP
Bộ điều khiển từ xa Targus AMP11AP kết hợp hai màu trắng, xám đặc trưng Apple tương tự chuột AMB08AP nhưng thiết kế bề ngang ngắn và bề dọc dài hơn. Targus AMP11AP trang bị đầy đủ các tính năng cơ bản của chuột máy tính: phím trái, phải và phần rê chuột cảm ứng quang học nhạy và dễ dùng (kiêm nút bật đèn laser). Hỗ trợ trình chiếu, Targus AMP11AP có thêm nút tăng giảm âm lượng, nút gạt (kết hợp với phím phải chuột) để chọn vùng văn bản. Cũng như hai chuột phía trên, Targus AMP11AP có 2 nút gọi nhanh ứng dụng (phải tải tiện ích tại www.targus.com/hk/forMac/AMP11AP.dmg). Thiết bị sử dụng 2 pinAA, giá 80USD, bảo hành 12 tháng.

* [replacer_img] Targus ACC9602APTargus ACC9602AP
Trao đổi dữ liệu dễ dàng

*Cáp Targus ACC9602AP giao tiếp USB, giúp đơn giản hóa việc chia sẻ dữ liệu giữa 2 máy MAC, giữa MAC và máy PC và giữa 2 máy PC. Phần thử nghiệm, Test Lab chỉ đơn giản nối cáp từ máy MAC đến máy PC là ứng dụng EasyCopy (giao diện tương tự Windows Explorer) tự động bật lên, hiển thị 2 cửa sổ tương ứng với máy chủ và máy đích. Thao tác chuyển dữ liệu thực hiện đơn giản theo kiểu kéo thả giữa hai cửa sổ. Giá 50USD, bảo hành 12 tháng.

* [replacer_img] Targus ACH105APTargus ACH105AP
Thêm cổng USB*

Nếu thiếu cổng USB, bạn có thể dùng hub USB Targus ACH105AP để chuyển một thành bốn. Thiết bị có thiết kế nhỏ gọn, đẹp, và dây nối được thiết kế đặc biệt nằm trong một lớp nhựa dẻo mềm nên có thể gập lại ôm sát thân hub (không thấy dây) khi bạn đem đi. Giá 30USD, bảo hành 12 tháng. 




*
Thụy Vy*

----------

